# Raidcontroller wechseln



## ernii (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo

mein altes Mainboard (Elitegroup L7VTA) ging kaputt und ich hab nun ein neues. Dummerweise war auf dem Mainboard ein Raidcontroller und meine Platten waren im Raid (2 Stück gestripped) und nun hab ich einen neuen Controller von STLab (CMD PCI649 controller chip) und nun frag ich mich wie ich mein altes Raid wiederherstellen kann da da wichtige Daten drauf liegen.

Ich hab es nicht geschafft raus zubekommen wie die default Stripesize (also die größe der gestrippeten Blöcke) bei dem Chip (ich glaub ein Promise) des L7VTA sind ....

Desweiteren frag ich mich, wenn ich auf meinem Controller einen Raid Array anlege bzw lösche werden die Daten auf den Festplatten davon in mitleidenschaft gezogen?

Falls ihr Tipps habt  wäre ich dankbar ... 

ciao
ernii


----------



## marwin (9. November 2003)

*Raid 7VTA*

Im Handbuch des L/VTA steht's: 

"Promise 20265 (optional)
Supports Ultra ATA100 drives and backward compatible
with Ultra ATA66/33 & EIDE drives (identical drives recommended)
• Supports IDE RAID 1 (mirroring) or 0 (striping)
• Supports UDMA 5/4/3/2/1/0, DMA 2/1/0, PIO 4/3/2/1/0
modes
• Two independent IDE channels support up to four
UDMA/100/66/33 or EIDE drives"

Allerdings macht jeder Controller seine RAID-Struktur individuell - nur bei gleichem Contr. könnte das Stripe-Array wieder zum Leben erweckt werden. Es wurden ja beide Platten sofwaremäßig zu einer zusammengefasst - wo was ist weiß nur Promise 20265 und das Betriebssystem.

marwin


----------

